# Bottom radiator hose keeps coming off wtf



## Vulf83 (Jan 23, 2019)

Hello everybody! So I bought a 2003 BMW e46 (325i) it had a bad radiator so i replaced that and both hoses to radiator. Done and done right? No it kept over heating 10mins after I got it out of the shop, I returned it then they tell me I need a fan clutch so I replace that. 1 day later it keeps over heating. So I take it to a different machnic and he tells me I have a small leak in water pump and transmission cooler so I replace both of them, well $1500 later you would think everything would be fine but no....wtf right, so I go back to machnic that replaced water pump and cooler and he tells me the guy that did the radiator forgot to put some screw back in radiator overflow tank, so that works for a few days now almost everyday I drive this car the bottom hose on radiator that plugs into radiator keeps coming off, so I took it back to guys that did the radiator and they put back on for it to come off again 2 days later...im at my witts end at this point. I've tried and have put hose on myself which is new from when they replaced radiator and it keeps popping off although I notice it's not hard to pull off after putting it back on and I'm not hearing a click noise Ive watch a million videos and everyone keeps saying it should just pop into place, (not happening) any suggestions of what I should do or tell the guys that put on the hose and radiator? At this point everything is new the oil is fine car has never really over heated always turned off before getting to hot. (No more then 3 ways to red) its just down to this hose, this will be the 3rd time tomorrow I'm taking it back to guys that put on radiator. Any suggestions or advice is greatly appreciated and even tho I sound like a dumb ass I am far from it... please help!


----------



## marcozandrini (Feb 13, 2014)

What brand is the new radiator? The only radiator brands you want to have installed are Nissens and Behr. PERIOD. Both supply radiators to BMW. 

Installing aftermarket cooling system parts is strictly verboten!


----------



## Vulf83 (Jan 23, 2019)

They installed a spectra radiator


----------



## Vulf83 (Jan 23, 2019)

Bottom plastic piece from radiator that attaches to hose plastic piece will not fit secure.


----------



## marcozandrini (Feb 13, 2014)

Vulf83 said:


> They installed a spectra radiator


Installing aftermarket cooling system parts is strictly verboten. These engines are made if aluminum and do not tolerate overheating. Tell the shop that you want only either a Nissens or Behr radiator.


----------

